# Anyone watch 24?



## Lucedo (Feb 27, 2007)

I may not watch that much television, but does anyone watch 24?

I recently saw all of season 1 on DVD that my brother had rented via Netflix and the show's concep is creative.

Jack Bauer is a great modern action hero!


----------



## capthavoc123 (Feb 27, 2007)

I watch it whenever I happen to be watching TV at midnight. It's not good enough for me to stay up that late every time it comes on. But I do find it enjoyable when I watch it.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Feb 28, 2007)

Jack Bauer is god.

/Owns seasons 1, 2, 3, 4
//Wants the rest
///DVD is really the only way to watch it


----------

